# Jason X - RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

That headline might suggest that this movie was an okay movie about Jason Vorhees, but I meant run for your life from the theatre. I went and saw this, and it was by far the WORST movie I have seen in a long time. People were laughing more than anything else, and the extremely unrealistic and stupid plotlines didn't help much either.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

oh, c'mon-you AT LEAST had to chuckle when the robert head created the crystal lake girls at the end of the movie...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Im not even goona waste my time on this movie, after 9 previous Jason movies can anyone guess what the 10th will be about?!?!?  Samething with Halloween, Halloween 8: The Homecoming will be the follow up to H20.


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, really, what appeal do the Jason movies have anymore, except to see how he kills people? You'd think he'd be running out of methods after what, two hundred or so? I did actually rent [from netflix] Jason X, and while I wouldn't buy the DVD, it did what it was supposed to do--I was in the mood for a stupid, bloody, splatter film, where you always say, No, don't go down the hall you dummy! It suited that just fine, I just had to remember to turn my brain back on when it was over


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Besides the 80s airhead girls who briefly get naked before Jason amusingly pummels them into chutney, the part of Kay-Em(?) played by Lisa Ryder had me rolling off my chair. I remember her almost wooden acting on Forever Knight and this was a major improvement. The attempt to make fake nipples stay on her robot body, her lines, "I'm going to have to hurt you now", and "giddyup" during the fight, and her attitude were the saving grace for me.

I also was intrigued by Cronenberg's cameo. It would have been even freakier if they could have stuck in a Walken cameo. That would have been suitably freaky.


----------

